
Ask HN: I made a gallery for workspaces, how can I improve it? - thomasdev101
A few months ago, I launched a gallery of workspaces&#x2F;gaming setups with pictures and product links. I tried to make the website as fast as possible and mobile friendly, then I focused on content and adding more setups, what else should I do to improve it?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gallery.topsetup.tech
======
thomasdev101
Clickable link for reference:
[https://gallery.topsetup.tech](https://gallery.topsetup.tech)

------
catacombs
1\. Remove the hover state on the images

2\. Add some kind of ranking system so people can see and vote on the best
setups

~~~
thomasdev101
1\. Any objective reason to remove the hover? I think on desktop it helps
defining the hovered item in the grid

2\. Yes I plan to add dynamic aspects like rating and comments

~~~
catacombs
> Any objective reason to remove the hover? I think on desktop it helps
> defining the hovered item in the grid

It's distracting. Maybe darkening the photo or adding a thin border won't
block the entire photo if I'm scrolling the page.

------
jolmg
Why did you put a back button? The browser's back button seems to work just
fine. Kind of weird to have both next to each other.

~~~
thomasdev101
I added it for mobile, honestly just because it's a popular pattern, maybe I
should remove it for desktop.

